# Provex CV - Where can I buy in the UK?



## Stephanie9162 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi,I was just wondering if anyone from the UK has been able to get hold of Provex CV that overitnow has mentioned? I have tried looking for it but nothing has come up. Was just wondering if anyone else has had any luck in tracking it down!!!Is it something that has to be prescribed by your Doctor? Any help on tihs would be much appreciated...


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

The manufacturer has offices in Manchester. I will PM you a link.Mark


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi.I live in uk as well, I have heard from overitnow (Mark) and there is a branch of the company in manchester,called Melaleuca but it is not easy to order, the web site is difficult to get into, and i am worried about signing up for anything i dont want. but i would love to ry the Provex CV, a few people seem to be having success with it, anyone any suggestions how we from the uk may get it easily.


----------



## peteo37 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi AllI have been using provex cv for number months now with really positive effects.If anyone needs some samples, please contact me and I will be happy to send out a container.Peter


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

I got mine off ebay. Im sure the seller would be willing to ship to the UK for additional cost?


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Borrellifan said:


> I got mine off ebay. Im sure the seller would be willing to ship to the UK for additional cost?


One advantage might be price, especially with overseas shipping included--it takes forever from N America to the UK unless it is shipped by (expensive) air--and the other would definitely be speed, because it could be shipped directly from Manchester. Then there are possible customs charges...Mark


----------



## bihorul (Sep 19, 2009)

hello ! I'm desperatly trying to get provex cv in france , and I can't register website malaleuca as I'm not in one of the listed countriesI'm looking for someone able to buy and ship me 2 x 120 gelules of provex CV ...payment can be done by paypal or bank transfert (in advance of course)thank you in advance!ludovic


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

You could try eBay; but, as Melaleuca has no agreements (as yet) with the French health authorities, it would be illegal for anyone to send it to you and could be confiscated, although I doubt that that would actually happen. Melaleuca has opened up in the Netherlands, so I would hope they would be in more of Europe soon.Sorry I can't be of more help; but that is the law. (Maybe try to get Resveratrol; that is generally available and has a number of similar properties, although I have no experience if it would work for us or not.)Mark


----------



## bihorul (Sep 19, 2009)

you mean that someone who buys 2 bottles can't send them abroad to family/friend ? no sorry this sort of restriction doesn't exist for any product , except drugs ...I'm looking for someone to do this for me , can even leave a commission for it. Thanks !


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

bihorul said:


> you mean that someone who buys 2 bottles can't send them abroad to family/friend ? no sorry this sort of restriction doesn't exist for any product , except drugs ...I'm looking for someone to do this for me , can even leave a commission for it. Thanks !


That appears to be the case with a number of their supplements. (Laws are changing.) You could phone their number to get a better explanation. I am only passing on what I was told when inquiring about someone from Belgium making the same request. They also said they would remove the membership of eBay sellers if they were reported reselling in countries where no government licensing exists.Mark


----------



## bihorul (Sep 19, 2009)

too late







, one ebay seller just sold me 2 bottles (and running out of stock at the moment ...) , and be sure I won't "denounce" him .Abusive restrictions applyed by Melaleuca are certainly not laws , just dangerously approaching sectarism and conditioningthanks Mark !I am not concerned in using provex for IBS , but for Cardivascular purposefor your concerns , has somebody tried ProvexPlus perhaps?


----------

